

IPhone 5 Pre-order Sells Out 20X Faster Than 4 And 4S - sparshgupta
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/iphone-5-pre-order-sells-out-20x-faster-than-4-and-4s-further-highlighting-apples-dominance/

======
mooism2
This means little unless we know how much pre-order stock there was for the
various models. Were there as many of the iphone 5 available as there were of
the iphone 4 when it was announced? More? Twenty times fewer?

